# Intel 4965AGN doesn't connect to WPA-PSK network [SOLVED]

## eitan1989

I've just installed Gentoo on my new Dell XPS M1330 with Intel 4965AGN wifi card and I can't seem to get it to connect to my school's WPA-PSK network.  Using wireless-tools, I get the following:

```
# iwpriv wlan0

wlan0     no private ioctls.

```

So I don't even have the chance to set up the encryption and passphrase.

With wpa_supplicant, it's far more strange:

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec (SSID='WeL0veYehatzv1' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec (SSID='WeL0veYehatzv1' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        ssid="WeL0veYehatzv1"

        #psk="ascii passkey"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk=hex passkey

        scan_ssid=1

        auth_alg=OPEN

        priority=5

}

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=1

#network={

#       key_mgmt=NONE

#       priority=-9999999

#}

```

Most of the options in there are just ones that I've tried to see if it might help, but it didn't.

Verbose output:

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Line: 3 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     57 65 4c 30 76 65 59 65 68 61 74 7a 76 31         WeL0veYehatzv1  

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

auth_alg: 0x1

priority=5 (0x5)

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=1

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='WeL0veYehatzv1'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:21:5c:98:ec:43

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Added interface wlan0

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     57 65 4c 30 76 65 59 65 68 61 74 7a 76 31         WeL0veYehatzv1  

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to get scan results

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 426 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec ssid='WeL0veYehatzv1' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

   selected WPA AP 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec ssid='WeL0veYehatzv1'

Try to find non-WPA AP

Trying to associate with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec (SSID='WeL0veYehatzv1' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=26): dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02 0c 00

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=134

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCRESPIE=010882848b962430486c32040c121860dd090010180201f0000000dd180050f2020101800003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 65

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 8a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec (ver=2)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 42 d1 a3 45 74 3c ed 12 66 71 2b 79 35 10 90 fa e8 29 81 8f a5 aa 27 68 1b 69 f4 eb 46 23 65 20

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:21:5c:98:ec:43 A2=00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 02 03 00 77 fe 01 0a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 42 d1 a3 45 74 3c ed 12 66 71 2b 79 35 10 90 fa e8 29 81 8f a5 aa 27 68 1b 69 f4 eb 46 23 65 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 37 1e 6a d1 21 65 e5 1b 5d 57 39 32 38 54 b1 02 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=125): 01 03 00 79 fe 01 ca 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e8 ee 10 f8 32 00 d0 92 7a 6b 16 c4 52 1b 66 72 00 1a dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02 0c 00

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=121

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=26

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 65

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): e8 ee 10 f8 32 00 d0 92 7a 6b 16 c4 52 1b 66 72

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=125): 01 03 00 79 fe 01 ca 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e8 ee 10 f8 32 00 d0 92 7a 6b 16 c4 52 1b 66 72 00 1a dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02 0c 00

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=26): dd 18 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02 0c 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 01 0a 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 d1 6f b7 c1 15 ac 98 a7 43 3f f2 12 78 72 4b 00 00

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RX EAPOL from 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 03 92 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b5 4c 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 66 8c 41 0c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 32 1a a2 23 3e 9e 1d e3 be 75 8d 90 83 89 ba 76 00 18 81 64 4f 5b b1 0c db 96 b2 09 2c 5f 84 db c2 df 60 46 60 b8 7e 70 4e e5

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x392 (ver=2 keyidx=1 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b5 4c

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 66

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 8c 41 0c 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 32 1a a2 23 3e 9e 1d e3 be 75 8d 90 83 89 ba 76

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 03 92 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 35 31 8b 1a 01 d2 12 af 26 d2 f6 cc 44 91 a5 f9 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b5 4c 2d 60 cc c3 be 29 f7 84 6e a1 66 3f ac 28 b6 66 8c 41 0c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 32 1a a2 23 3e 9e 1d e3 be 75 8d 90 83 89 ba 76 00 18 81 64 4f 5b b1 0c db 96 b2 09 2c 5f 84 db c2 df 60 46 60 b8 7e 70 4e e5

WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key Handshake from 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec (ver=2)

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 8c 41 0c 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=3 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 02 03 00 5f fe 03 12 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ef 1b c3 76 e3 d8 99 d2 ab 17 1f 5e 9b b2 d4 f4 00 00

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 430 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable AP found.

Not rescheduling scan to ensure that specific SSID scans occur

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     57 65 4c 30 76 65 59 65 68 61 74 7a 76 31         WeL0veYehatzv1  

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 430 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

The really strange part about it is that during the parts where it's connected, the connection is really there, it just only lasts five seconds at a stretch and then disconnects (Authentication timed out) and tries again.  But in those few seconds, I can run dhcp, get an address, and ping Google successfully.

As usual, any help would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by eitan1989 on Tue Apr 07, 2009 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi,can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list iwl

# lsmod

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# iwlist scan

# iwconfig

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## eitan1989

I did the rmmod and modprrobe anyway, but I have everything compiled into the kernel, not as modules.

```
red ~ # grep -i iwl /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLCORE=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

```

```
_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 06 Apr 2009 11:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en he"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 --load-average"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apache2 avahi berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt css cups curl curlwrappers cvs cxx dbus dbx dga directfb dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode examples exif expat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gimp glut gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hal iconv icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k lame latex lcms libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors lua lzo mad matroska matrox mhash midi mikmod mim mmap mmx mng mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql mysqli nas ncurses netboot networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg openal opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl php png portaudio posix ppds pppd python quicktime raw rdesktop readline recode reflection rss ruby samba sasl scanner sdl session sharedmem shatedext shorten simplexml smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 sox speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs syslog sysvipc szip taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk tokenizer truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts videos vim-syntax vnc vorbis wavpack wifi wmf wxwindows x264 xcb xcomposite xface xft xine xinerama xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid yahoo yaz zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en he" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

]0;root@:~_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m equq[Kery list iwl

[ Searching for [32;01mpackage 'iwl'[39;49;00m in [32;01mall categories[39;49;00m among: ]

[36;01m *[39;49;00m installed packages

[[01mI--[39;49;00m] [[31;01m  [39;49;00m] [32;01mnet-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21[39;49;00m ([01m1[39;49;00m)

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               8115704  28 

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m dmesg | grep -i iwl

[    0.593798] [01;31miwl[00magn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

[    0.594013] [01;31miwl[00magn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    0.594269] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.594446] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.594494] [01;31miwl[00magn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

[    0.637620] [01;31miwl[00magn: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[    0.637963] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    0.638214] wmaster0 ([01;31miwl[00magn): not using net_device_ops yet

[    0.638683] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm '[01;31miwl[00m-agn-rs'

[    0.638825] wlan0 ([01;31miwl[00magn): not using net_device_ops yet

[   13.232683] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   13.232769] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   13.232872] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[   13.232945] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: firmware: requesting [01;31miwl[00mwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   13.341619] [01;31miwl[00magn loaded firmware version 228.57.2.21

[   13.341830] [01;31miwl[00magn: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

[  575.588585] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:radio

[  575.588622] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:assoc

[  575.588654] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:RX

[  575.588690] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:TX

[  614.469237] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  615.877453] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  615.877592] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[  615.877760] [01;31miwl[00magn 0000:0c:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[  616.081038] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:radio

[  616.081080] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:assoc

[  616.081113] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:RX

[  616.081144] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:TX

[  616.206327] [01;31miwl[00magn: MAC is in deep sleep!

[  616.433180] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:radio

[  616.433217] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:assoc

[  616.433270] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:RX

[  616.433306] Registered led device: [01;31miwl[00m-phy0:TX

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#preferred_aps=( "WeL0veYehatzv1" )

essid_wlan0="WeL0veYehatzv1"

#iwpriv_WeL0veYehatzv1=(

#   "set AuthMode=WPAPSK"

#   "set EncrypType=CCMP"

#   "set WPAPSK=passkey"

#)

#associate_order="force"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

driver_wlan0="wext"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -dd -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m rmmod iwl4965

ERROR: Module iwl4965 does not exist in /proc/modules

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m rmmod iwl4965

[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[1P iwl4965[1P iwl4965[1P iwl4965[1P iwl4965[1P iwl4965m iwl4965o iwl4965d iwl4965p iwl4965r iwl4965obe iwl4965

FATAL: Module iwl4965 not found.

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1B:9E:9F:BC:EC

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=100/100  Signal level:-46 dBm  Noise level=-91 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000E0000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000faa4c2200b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2ms ago

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"WeL0veYehatzv1"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1B:9E:9F:BC:EC   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:1DCC-0935-FA48-383B-B88A-3903-EED3-BA73 [2]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-43 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth1      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m dmesg | tail

[  616.433306] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

[  624.783280] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec try 1

[  624.786028] wlan0 direct probe responded

[  624.786036] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

[  624.788145] wlan0: authenticated

[  624.788152] wlan0: associate with AP 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec

[  624.790912] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1b:9e:9f:bc:ec (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  624.790919] wlan0: associated

[  624.816430] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  635.062143] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

_root@red:~\[01;31mred[01;34m ~ #[00m e[K
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first you should enable the iwl4965 as module inside the kernel.

2. The kernel give you this : Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch 

Are you sure that your wifi switch is enable on your laptop ?

Make the change inside your kernel and post this plz :

```

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf plz ?

----------

## eitan1989

Thanks.  Here's my updated conf.d/net and my wpa_supplicant.conf is the second code block in my original post.

I did my best to get what you wanted, but the kernel menuconfig wouldn't let me compile iwl4965 specifically as a module:

```
# grep -i iwl .config

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set
```

I tried manually setting CONFIG_IWL4965=m, but when I ran make, it prompted me to set it as y/n.

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# Wired

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

# Wireless Card

# wireless-tools

#preferred_aps=( "WeL0veYehatzv1" )

#essid_wlan0="WeL0veYehatzv1"

#iwpriv_WeL0veYehatzv1=(

#   "set AuthMode=WPAPSK"

#   "set EncrypType=CCMP"

#   "set WPAPSK=passkey"

#)

#associate_order="force"

# wpa_supplicant

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

driver_wlan0="wext"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## eitan1989

Well, it would seem that compiling iwlcore and iwlagn as modules fixed wpa_supplicant, which works fine now.  I'm posting my new config which is cut down to only what actually seems necessary.  iwpriv still reports no ioctls, but I'm content with wpa_supplicant working - it seems to be the more flexible of the two anyway.

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

network={

        ssid="WeL0veYehatzv1"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk=a4feda119371a0b39dc73d3ef7c773560d540fcd9602bbdf9761ce93321f9e1b

        scan_ssid=1

        priority=5

}

```

Thanks for your help.

----------

